# Aktuelle SpamAssassin-Regeln von Heinlein Support



## juser (1. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit 
http://www.heinlein-support.de/blog/news/aktuelle-spamassassin-regeln-von-heinlein-support/

Ist das eine gute Sache um Spam noch weiter einzudämmen?


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2017)

Klingt doch gut und Heinlein ist eine namhafte Firma, die werden schon wissen was sie da machen. Ich denke das kann man durchaus mal probieren. Vielleicht versuchst Du es mal und berichtest von Deinen Erfahrungen?


----------



## florian030 (1. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe die seit Jahren bei mir auf den Servern und das passt schon. Erwarte aber nicht, dass Du damit dann keinen Spam mehr bekommst. 
Ob das nun an den Regeln von Peer liegt oder anderen... keine Ahnung - aber tut ja nicht weh, die einzubinden.


----------



## juser (1. Feb. 2017)

Ok, danke @florian030
@Till ich werde berichten.


----------



## xxfog (3. Feb. 2017)

Auf einem aktuellen Debian sehen die Dateien die auf der Seite bearbeitet werden aber ein wenig anders aus - oder?
Könntest du dann die angepassten Dateien hier teilen?


----------



## florian030 (4. Feb. 2017)

Was soll denn da anders sein? Ich habe hier einen Cronjob, in dem u.a.

```
sa-update --nogpg --channel spamassassin.heinlein-support.de
sa-compile
/etc/init.d/amavis restart
```
steht.

Du kannst aber auch jeder Stunde sa-update aufrufen. Ich zitiere da mal: "sa-update prüft eh anhand eines sehr schnellen DNS-Lookups die Seriennummer und wird so bei unveränderten Regelsätzen gar keine TCP-Verbindung zum jeweiligen Update-Server aufbauen. Der stündliche Cron-Job hat also keine tiefergehenden Beeinträchtigungen zur Folge."


----------



## juser (5. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte ja noch von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Der Zeitraum in dem ich die Regeln anwende ist zwar noch relativ kurz.
Die Einrichtung der Regeln von Heinlein sind sehr simple, jedenfalls unter Debian. Man muß nur der Beschreibung folgen und die Regeln laufen.

Was die Eleminierung von Spam betriff bin ich gespalten. Es gibt Tage an denen Spam gefühlt genauso viel durchkommt wie vor der Installation der Regeln oder Tage, so wie heute, wo bisher nur minimal Spam durchkommt. 

Also sehr unterschiedlich. 

Spam mit Finanzprodukten und Versicherungen, hier besonders Brufunfähigkeitsvers., sind momentan sehr stark vertreten und diese Spammer wechseln die Domain fast stündlich.

Das ist erste Eindruck von mir.


----------



## florian030 (6. Feb. 2017)

Du kannst mit Dovecot auch gezielt einzelne Mails als Spam lernen. Ich hab das mal kurz hier zusammengeschrieben.


----------



## hahni (10. Feb. 2017)

Gehen diese Einstellungen auch bei ISPC3? Da wird doch kein SA mehr eingesetzt, oder?


----------



## florian030 (10. Feb. 2017)

Solange Du den offiziellen Setups folgst, ist spamassassin immer mit dabei. Der Aufruf erfolgt nur nicht direkt, sondern über Amavis.


----------



## hahni (10. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir kommt ISPC3 auf Ubuntu 14.04 zum Einsatz. Ich bin nach dem Setup vorgegangen. Also demnach kann ich SA auch entsprechend der oben stehenden Konfigurationen erweitern? Mich hat nur irritiert, weil ja alles eigentlich über Amavis gesteuert wird. Aber die Anleitungen sind für Konfigurationen, wie sie im Setup beschrieben sind, direkt verwendbar?


----------



## hahni (11. Feb. 2017)

Beim Standard-Setup wird scheinbar kein Cron-Job angelegt, der SA automatisch aktualisiert? Jedenfalls habe ich keines gefunden. Denn wenn es einen Cron-Job geben würde, dann täte ich gerne den mit benutzen...


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2017)

Ein Cronjob für automatische spamassassin Updates gibt es immer unter Debian und Ubunti sobald die software installiert ist, also auch in jedem der perfect setup guides. Wenn Du die automatische Aktualisierung verwenden willst, dann musst Du in:

/etc/default/spamassassin

CRON=1

setzen.


----------



## hahni (13. Feb. 2017)

Guten Morgen Till,
wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, stand in der Anleitung von 14.04 ausdrücklich, dass man die Init-Skripte löschen soll, damit Spamassassin nicht so viele Ressourcen benötigt? Und selbst wenn ich den Spamassassin als Dienst laufen lasse, muss ich ja trotzdem noch die Regeln von Heinlein einbinden, was doch unter /etc/default/spamassassin auch nicht geht....?
Viele Grüße
Hahni


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2017)

Zitat von hahni:


> wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, stand in der Anleitung von 14.04 ausdrücklich, dass man die Init-Skripte löschen soll, damit Spamassassin nicht so viele Ressourcen benötigt?


Init scripte haben damit nichts mit dem update der Regeln zu tun und in keinem tutorial steht dass Du init script löschen sollst. Im tutorials steht dass du spamassasin vom starten ausnehmen sollst da es nicht verwendet wird, was ja auch zutrifft, hat aber nichts mit diesem thread zu tun denn hier geht es um zusätzliche Regeln und in Deiner Frage geht es um den sa-update cronjob.



Zitat von hahni:


> Und selbst wenn ich den Spamassassin als Dienst laufen lasse, muss ich ja trotzdem noch die Regeln von Heinlein einbinden, was doch unter /etc/default/spamassassin auch nicht geht....?


Warum bitte willst Du spamasssin als dienst laufen lassen, das macht doch keinen Sinn, außer Du willst RAM verschwenden. Spam wird von amavis gefltert und diese läd intern die spamasassin libraries, amavis ist also ein schneller Erstaz für den spamassassin daemon. Alles was Du machen musst ist die Regeln einzubinden von heinlein und dann amavis neu starten und ggf. den sa-update cron wie von mir beschrieben aktivieren.


----------



## hahni (13. Feb. 2017)

Und wo binde ich die Regeln von Heinlein so ein, dass es aus deiner Sicht sinnvoll ist? Den Rest habe ich dann wohl verstanden


----------



## daliltv (13. Feb. 2017)

Ein Cronjob für automatische spamassassin Updates gibt es immer unter Debian und Ubunti sobald die software installiert ist


----------



## hahni (13. Feb. 2017)

Bei meinem Ubuntu nicht. Es liegt ein Cron-Job unter /etc/cron.daily. Aber ich habe ein Cron-Job angelegt wie es oben Florian angeregt hat (unter /etc/cron.d) mit folgenden Befehlen:
sa-update --nogpg --channel spamassassin.heinlein-support.de
sa-compile
/etc/init.d/amavis restart

Das müsste doch dann auch funktionieren?


----------



## ramrod (15. Feb. 2017)

Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber wieso wird eigentlich der Cron in /etc/default/spamassassin überhaupt deaktiviert per default?


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2017)

Zitat von ramrod:


> Blöde Frage vielleicht, aber wieso wird eigentlich der Cron in /etc/default/spamassassin überhaupt deaktiviert per default?


Da wirst Du den Debian Package maintainer des spamassasin Paketes fragen müssen


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2017)

Zitat von hahni:


> Das müsste doch dann auch funktionieren?


Ja, das geht auch.


----------



## xbert (28. Mai 2017)

Zitat von Till:


> Ein Cronjob für automatische spamassassin Updates gibt es immer unter Debian und Ubunti sobald die software installiert ist, also auch in jedem der perfect setup guides. Wenn Du die automatische Aktualisierung verwenden willst, dann musst Du in:
> 
> /etc/default/spamassassin
> 
> ...


Da habe ich auch (nach (eigentlich fast perfekter) Anleitung ) eine wirkungslose 1 gesetzt. In /etc/cron.daily/spamassassin muss man das nochmal tun. Und (bei Amavis Setup) in der reload Funktion den Spamassassin reload auskommentieren. Und unter /etc/spamassassin/sa-update-hooks.d schauen ob das amavis-new Script ausführbar ist.

Spam hielt sich immer in Grenzen, bis auf einmal viele AHBL Treffer in meinen Mails waren... 
Und jetzt dieser nervende Versicherungsspam bzw. Phishing. Zusätzlich zu Heinlein-Support kann man noch http://zmi.at/x/70_zmi_german.cf einbinden. Da sind Regeln drin die zumindest etwas gegen dieses Zeug helfen. Und die bleiben wohl dran.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo xbert,
vielen lieben Dank, dass du diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast. Ich habe deine zusätzlichen Regeln mit eingebunden und hoffe, dass dies auch tatsächlich dauerhaft den Versicherungsspam eliminiert.
Ich werde berichten !
LG
Hahni


----------



## xbert (28. Mai 2017)

Lieber? Hahni,
wie kommst Du darauf das das meine Regeln seien?
LG xbert

Bei meiner (schon etwas älteren) Ubuntuversion steht in /etc/cron.daily/spamassassin auch noch ein sleep. Der kann auch raus.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2017)

Das habe ich weder gedacht noch geschrieben. Ich habe mich vielmehr für DEINEN guten Tipp bedankt, da ich eigentlich für diesen Versicherungsmüll schon seit längerem eine Lösung suche ! Und dafür bin ich dir sehr sehr verbunden !
LG
Hahni


----------



## xbert (28. Mai 2017)

Ah, Ok. Der Maintainer sucht wohl immer zuverlässige Mirrors. Da könnte man helfen.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2017)

Grundsätzlich kein Thema. Aber was für eine Datenmenge wird da pro Monat anfallen? Zudem würde mich noch interessieren, ob du für den Spam mit den chinesischen Zeichen auch eine Lösung weißt. Diese Art von Spam ist zwar seltener als dieser Kram für Versicherungen und Selbständige, aber trotzdem nervig und nicht entzifferbar.


----------



## xbert (28. Mai 2017)

Habe ich noch nie erhalten. Keine Ahnung. Weiß aber, dass viele sich mehr mit Email beschäftigen sollten. In Thunderbird drückt man dafür auf Strg und u.
Was ich oben zu sleep schrieb gilt zum testen des cronjobs. Der schlug gestern bei mir fehl, weil ein Mirror mit 404 0384.tar.gz not found antwortete. Da muss man schon wissen wie man Regeln evtl. wieder entfernen kann. Aber die Policy des channels gefällt mir.


----------



## hahni (28. Mai 2017)

Mir auch! Ich bin schon in der Erprobungsphase. Bis jetzt kam nichts unerlaubtes mehr durch. Allerdings fahren die Versender am Wochenende auch mit halber Leistung. Es wird sich also morgen und den nächsten Tagen zeigen, ob ich das Versicherungsthema lösen konnte !


----------

